# Icsi Failure



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Peter,

You may have seen a previous message of mine re "suitable for injection/poor result". Today things have got worse. I phoned the clinic for progress update on quality/division. They tell me that they have not divided are still one cell and unlikely to progress beyond that. They told me to phone again tomorrow but we probably wont get as far as ET. 

Can you tell me why eggs that fertilise will then stop dividing. Is this likley to be egg quality, sperm quality or a combination of both or are there any other factors you can think of. 

Many thanks,
Allison.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

AllisonT said:


> Peter,
> 
> You may have seen a previous message of mine re "suitable for injection/poor result". Today things have got worse. I phoned the clinic for progress update on quality/division. They tell me that they have not divided are still one cell and unlikely to progress beyond that. They told me to phone again tomorrow but we probably wont get as far as ET.
> 
> ...


I am very confused as to what has happened in your case. The best thing to do is to talk to the embryologist involved. Failed fertilisation with ICSI is extremely rare.

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Peter,

Thanks for your reply yesterday. We went to see the Doctor and Embryologist yesterday and they told me the fiailure is all down to poor eggs. They told me the eggs were grainy and had sticky cytoplasm and therefore they expected a poor rate of fertilisation. However they did say the lack of division was unexpected but put that down to poor eggs as well. 

On Friday after EC they told me I had 7 eggs, 2 immature 1 'odd' and 4 "good". Maybe I am being overly suspicious but is blaming bad eggs now because of failure very convenient?

I still cant get over the fact I had 100% fertilisation with IVF in December last year (albeit only 3 eggs) and 100% failure with ICSI this time round. The clinic tell me I cant judge it like that as sample is too small to be realistic. 

What level of fertilisation should I expect with grainy and sticky eggs? Does embryology skill come into the equation? Why do they tell you they are good then fail and tell you they were useless - dont they realise how much additional hurt they cause by careless words. We are after all a fairly neurotic bunch us infertile women!

If I were to get hold of the embryology notes for both attempts would your postal consultation be of assistance to me. Perhaps you could IM me with costs etc

Many thanks for your help. 

Allison. 
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

AllisonT said:


> Peter,
> 
> Thanks for your reply yesterday. We went to see the Doctor and Embryologist yesterday and they told me the fiailure is all down to poor eggs. They told me the eggs were grainy and had sticky cytoplasm and therefore they expected a poor rate of fertilisation. However they did say the lack of division was unexpected but put that down to poor eggs as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks Peter for your reply. 

I will try and get hold of the embryology notes for both cycles and will forward them to you at the Cambridge address along with my cheque. 

Many thanks for your help to date. 

Allison
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

AllisonT said:


> Thanks Peter for your reply.
> 
> I will try and get hold of the embryology notes for both cycles and will forward them to you at the Cambridge address along with my cheque.
> 
> ...


OK, I look forward to hearing from you

Regards,

Peter


----------

